

Blocking Ads is not a solution - ankitoberoi
http://www.adpushup.com/blog/ad-blocking-bad-news-consumers/

======
Yaa101
Correct, but blocking advertisers is. :-)

Before I get a lecture about how the current web is paid by advertisers, I
rather have yesteryears non balkanized, non spammed, non spied web back.

There was less on it but the quality and relevance was way better, there was
more collaboration, there was less hiding behind own language and nationalism.

And most important, the web was ours, not theirs, they took it away from us by
poisening all the new people with these stupid freebees that in the end were
just tools to build massive profiles on anybody.

I have no illusion to ever get back that period, I just will enjoy that I
shared that period with a lot of friends, and because of that I will block any
advertising agency forever as punishment for taking that away from us.

